# The Bridge Tourney



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone participating in the Bridge tourney need another team mate? Specifically a flounder fisherman? If so, I'm willing to enter the tourney.

Thanks,

Jantzen


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

im not familiar with that one but am definatly interested! when is it? JP


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Its on Dec 12 and 13, all the information can be found in the General Fishing Discussion forum.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Let me know what the avg flounder you will be catching is and ill think about it lol

I do hope everyone gets involved in this little tourey.. It is going to be Great fun


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Morning guys,
Kayaker84, check your dates, it's 13th & 14th. Just want to make sure you got it.
Thanks for coming together and helping me make this a great first year tourney. Should be fun and someone will win a brand new custom made flounder rod Billy stix made amd donated for my tournament.
Lets see if we can keep this ball rolling.
Also, if you know of someone or a sporting goods store that might want to make donations, please have them contact me @ 
832.407.5551


----------

